# Southwest Raft & Jeep - Preseason Sale April 28 & 29



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

FYI- I bought a new Hyside and fully outfitted it over the phone from these guys with a DRE frame, oars, dry box, and a bunch of other stuff. They were very good to work with, and responsive to questions. One of the oars arrived with a scrape on it, and they shipped me a new one right away, no B.S. I was a little nervous buying all this stuff blind over the phone, but I would do business with them again, for what it's worth.


----------



## Southwest Raft and Jeep (Jan 13, 2015)

White Lightning,

Thanks for the comments....an unexpected surprise!

Hope you are getting out and enjoying all that gear.

Troy


----------

